# Which light fixture for a 75g?



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm planning on adding some live plants to a recently setup 75g tank. My other 75g that doesn't have live plants has been taken over by a diatom outbreak. I'm sure if the tank is planted diatoms won't be a problem (hopfully)...i was looking at this light fixture: Jebo 48" what do you guys think? I'm guessing this might be too much light for easy to grow plants? Any other light fixtures you guys recommend?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats pretty high wattage for a easy low light setup if thats what your going for. I would recommend coralife for a brand, they are a little more expensive, but you get what you pay for. If your going for low light Id get anywhere from 75-150 watts.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i would get a 48"shoplight from the local hardware store, and some good bulbs... look at this article i just posted about ODNO lighting for under 40$.... 
Operation Overdrive


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

HERE  is a good one for 100 bucks. i have the same on my 75G tank. works good.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

a dual 65W PC fixture would work fine for you. For the low cost soloution I would reccomend the coralife Aqualight Freshwater. It comes ready with the correct bulbs and you won't have to worry about it burning your house down like you would with ODNO or the Jebo fixtures. 
Go with quality on your light fixtures. its one place you really don't wanna skimp unless you are very sure of what you are doing and how to do it.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> a dual 65W PC fixture would work fine for you. For the low cost soloution I would reccomend the coralife Aqualight Freshwater. It comes ready with the correct bulbs and you won't have to worry about it burning your house down like you would with ODNO or the Jebo fixtures.
> Go with quality on your light fixtures. its one place you really don't wanna skimp unless you are very sure of what you are doing and how to do it.


I don't plan on going with the ODNO, too risky for me. I need something safe and reliable. I was looking at the Coralife 130w fixture. I'm probably going to go with that. Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> a dual 65W PC fixture would work fine for you. For the low cost soloution I would reccomend the coralife Aqualight Freshwater. It comes ready with the correct bulbs and you won't have to worry about it burning your house down like you would with ODNO or the Jebo fixtures.
> Go with quality on your light fixtures. its one place you really don't wanna skimp unless you are very sure of what you are doing and how to do it.


please PM me links saying ODNO lights are more of a risk than any other lighting setup for burning down your house.... personally i think its B***S*** BS... i have found a few articles on other forums, but most blame coarlife fixture malfunctions, timer malfunctions, or MH lights on reef tanks... havent found one yet that is not the owners fault for not replacing endcaps, or bulbs... the just of it all is when you mix water and lights, its bad news nomatter what fixture you are running..... we all take risks by having aquariums regardless


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

PaNo617 said:


> a dual 65W PC fixture would work fine for you. For the low cost soloution I would reccomend the coralife Aqualight Freshwater. It comes ready with the correct bulbs and you won't have to worry about it burning your house down like you would with ODNO or the Jebo fixtures.
> Go with quality on your light fixtures. its one place you really don't wanna skimp unless you are very sure of what you are doing and how to do it.


I don't plan on going with the ODNO, too risky for me. I need something safe and reliable. I was looking at the Coralife 130w fixture. I'm probably going to go with that. Thanks for all the info guys.
[/quote]
great choice not going with the odno...good choice for the coralife fixture also. Some fixtures comes with the 50/50 blubs you want to stay away from those, but majority comes with the 65w 6500-6700k straight pin bulbs. Goodluck!


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> a dual 65W PC fixture would work fine for you. For the low cost soloution I would reccomend the coralife Aqualight Freshwater. It comes ready with the correct bulbs and you won't have to worry about it burning your house down like you would with ODNO or the Jebo fixtures.
> Go with quality on your light fixtures. its one place you really don't wanna skimp unless you are very sure of what you are doing and how to do it.


I don't plan on going with the ODNO, too risky for me. I need something safe and reliable. I was looking at the Coralife 130w fixture. I'm probably going to go with that. Thanks for all the info guys.
[/quote]
great choice not going with the odno...good choice for the coralife fixture also. Some fixtures comes with the 50/50 blubs you want to stay away from those, but majority comes with the 65w 6500-6700k straight pin bulbs. Goodluck!
[/quote]

So is this what i need? Coralife 130w Most of them are 50/50...


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

that fixture would work fine...they come with 2 65w 6700k straight pin bulbs


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats a damn good deal too!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

ya i got a current fixure on my 75G its got four-65w. its got two spectrums, im guessing 6400and6700. when i moved out i took my tank to my dads house.. .i used to use a clip on light, ha. but when i got it back he had gotten the fixure. i only run half the lights most the time. ill get an algae cover wall in a day almost. im not runnin CO. so look out for too much light


----------

